# New Brekina VW railbus!



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all,

Well Brekina has jumped on the 'G' bus, with a version of their VW transporter in DB colours. This link came from a German forum:

http://www.modellbahn-apitz.de/prospekte/Brekina%20Schienenfahrzeuge.pdf


Keith


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting looking vehicle, 109 Euros, that would be about US $142, not too bad for most part.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, a split T2. And Vic, knock off VAT and it is closer to $100. And look, EUR 109 is a bargain when the H0 one is EUR 73! 

There are a few indy Brekina dealers here in the US, but I found it cheaper to get them out of Germany from a big dealer such as Lokshop or even eBay.de. 

I got a slew of IFA built cars and trucks for my H0 East German layout from them. They specialized in VWs and former DDR models so maybe a Barkas 1000 van may not be too far, and hopefully with a sound chip of that screaming two stroke motor? Pure bliss.....


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that Long Island Railroad had one of these too.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The border patrol used Doka VWs on the 760mm gauge Vişeu de Sus (Wassertalbahn) before switching to Fords. 

Here is a photo: 

http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/ro/narrow_gauge/work/Ddraisine_VaserTal.jpg 

And here is one of the Fords being dug out after the flood: 

http://www.wassertalbahn.ch/unwetter08.html


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Product will be available approximately Mid to End April from Train-li-USA. You can place your pre-orders over the phone now (508-529-9166). the US Price is $119.95 and applicable MLS discounts apply.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good price there Axel for sure! BTW, what is the MLS discount? PM me if required, thanks!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

What scale is this Brekina product? It looked very small at the Toy Fair. As far as I know, there never were any prototypes o narrow gauge rails.

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

They claim it is 1:22.5, but it sure looks like 1:32 to me relative to the pictures I've seen. 

Those Type II's had a wheel track of close to 60", which would put it just outside standard gauge track--that's exactly what it looks like in the promo picture, so based on that, it seems to be very close to 1:32.

Keith


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

It is clearly marked at 1:22.5 and comparing to my diecast models this seems to be consistent. The wheel width also supports the assertion of 1:22.5. Because the orignal bus would have run on the standard gauge which would be the 64 mm track and the chassis of the Brekina model would support 64mm wheeld width. Albeit it being behind glass, I estimate the length to roughly 8-9 inches (probbaly closer to 8) and looking up the specs of a VW bus that would be correct 1:22.5.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this picture of one on standard gauge track, scroll down to the bottom:

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ltv-vwc.org.uk/wheelspin/ws_feb_2001/vw-railbus-front.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ltv-vwc.org.uk/wheelspin/ws_feb_2001/Wierd_Vans.htm&usg=__FPaqwC3vqFcC3mVUT1Xr8DjmQ44=&h=467&w=600&sz=40&hl=en&start=3&um=1&tbnid=mQIsASEcKFi9RM:&tbnh=105&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dvw%2Brailbus%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4GGIH_enCA237CA238%26um%3D1

The rail wheel is pretty much flush with the bodywork. On the Brekina model the wheels are clearly inset a fair bit, which would make sense on meter gauge. So as Axel says, it is likely close to 1:22.5 as they claim.

Whatever the exact scale, it sure is nice, and I think it will be a big seller for them! 
So many of us have good memories with VW transporters and Westfalias 

Keith


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

They should have kept Farfegnuven, and left the *F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead in the drink


----------

